# Chainring to improve shifting on SWorks crankset?



## fporter (Aug 21, 2012)

My 2011 Tarmac SL3 came w/ SWorks crankset and 36/52 Specialized rings. FD is SRAM Force. Front shifting was awful. Many times chain would simply grind against ring.

So I replaced the Force with a new Red Yaw FD. Shifting is much improved but still sometimes the pins hesitate to pick up the chain and it grids a bit then shifts. Other times it shifts smoothly. I shift the front purposefully and usually hold the paddle in till the shift has completed.

I'm tired of this.

Should I try one of the Specialized SW Team rings (supposedly stiffer than the SW rings) or a black Red? A 52t 2012 Red ring isn't available yet (and might not fit, spacing, hidden 5th bolt, etc.).

Has anyone successfully had Specialized warranty their rings for poor shifting?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I doubt they'll 'warranty' the rings. Did you try adjusting them a bit? Mine do the same thing with the old Red FD and S-works SL rings. I plan on changing to Praxis Works chainrings in the 52-36 whenever they are released. I think some of the high end FSA rings are good and stiff as well.


----------



## fporter (Aug 21, 2012)

After reading your post I looked up Praxis. Their website says 52/36 are available. I spoke with Adam a while and he suggested to check that the spider is torqued tightly.

You've heard/read good things about the Praxis rings? Cold forged rings do sound durable and there are lots of shift features.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought the Praxis 52/36 chain rings last week and have them installed on my 2011 Comp SL2 Rival. The shifting is light years better than the stock 52/36 Sram Red (Grey color) rings that came with the bike. Rival shifters, crank and front derailleur. I am very pleased with the shifting performance now.


----------



## fporter (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! 

Sweet looking bike, btw!


----------



## fporter (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried tuning the ring some by using an adjustable wrench to clamp the ring thenflex it in a bit. Not really trying to bend it figuring tenths of a mm could make a difference. Then repeated at each of the pins. Rode it and shifting did improve


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

fporter said:


> After reading your post I looked up Praxis. Their website says 52/36 are available. I spoke with Adam a while and he suggested to check that the spider is torqued tightly.
> 
> You've heard/read good things about the Praxis rings? Cold forged rings do sound durable and there are lots of shift features.


lol, I've been checking their website for the last few months to see if the mid-compact rings were available, and the second I mention it to someone else, they are there. 

I've heard great reviews about their rings on many different setups. Do a search here and see what people are saying.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

fporter said:


> Has anyone successfully had Specialized warranty their rings for poor shifting?


that's why you have your LBS.... talk to them and let them talk to Specialized about warranty stuff


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

No shifting issues at all on my Sworks crank with Ultegra 34/50 chainrings.


----------



## kevinglennrhodes (Jul 29, 2010)

*slight chain chatter noise*

My Expert only has some 150 miles. Shifting is good, but the drivetrain has slight chain noise--not a lot, but not quiet like my old DA 9 speed. Should I be suspicious of the 105 chain running on the Ultegra 6700 compact?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt to upgrade the chain. However I have the KMC X10SL that a ton of people run on here and it still makes chain noise. I wouldn't worry about it, just keep it lubed up.


----------

